# Projector distance question.



## Gregavi (Sep 22, 2009)

What would be the ideal distance from the screen for my forthcoming Panasonic PT-AE3000U Projector? The screen size will be 106". Also, what would be the ideal placement vertically of the screen and projector? The PJ does have lens shift, so that gives me some flexibility. I have the opportunity to place everything wherever I want at this point of the construction.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

ProjectorCentral.com has a great screen calculator that you put in your actual projector and lighting conditions and can tell you optimum screen and seating distances.

That being said, I installed one of these and I want to say I had the projector at 13-15' from the screen. That's from memory, and it's been a year -- so go with the calculator 

I had the screen about 1' from the ceiling and the projector about the same. The lens shift on this projector makes setup so much easier. I was very precise on screen and projector placement, but it's almost impossible to be perfect at those distances -- with lens shift you can dial it in on the screen in a minute or so, rather than 15 min to an hour (of up and down the ladder, loosening and tightening screws).

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------

